# Aggresive Golden at 13 Weeks old?



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

diegorost said:


> First of all, forum is super useful, read a lot about similar (but not equal cases), read the sticky post, was also useful.
> 
> Going to lay out my case and see what else I can help from this awesome forum.
> 
> ...



Hi Deigo!

Your puppy is exhibiting a behavior known as resource guarding. This behavior, has a strong genetic component in my experience, and if you think about it logically, is very normal for dogs to exhibit. Unfortunately, we don't want our domestic dogs to guard their food. 

For your puppy, it sounds like you taking her food/bones/treats has resulted in her feeling the need to defend them. Furthermore, she's telling you with the growling that she is not comfortable with what you're doing (picking her up), and to back off.

I would not pin her to the ground or grab her mouth anymore. I would contact a behaviorist and in the meantime, work on a few things. The first will be getting her comfortable with her presence around her while she's eating/chewing, etc. I would also stop givin gher chews that you will need to take away for now (like bones). 

Secondly, I would work on "trading". Your ultimate goal will be to get her to understand that when you take something from her, she's getting something in return. If she's chewing on something inappropriate, grab a treat and use it to distract her while you take the object. 

I would stop pushing her to biting. Dogs typically have a ladder of warnings and the final step of that is a physical bite. If their other warnings are consistently ignored, then they may go straight into biting. If you see her stiffen her body, avert eye contact, etc, back off and try a different approach. You want her to understand that she doesn't need to bite to back you off.

I know this sounds counterintuitive (none of us want to have to negotiate respect with our dog), but resource guarding a lot of times is management. I personally keep a leash on all of my puppies inside. If she's out and about and you need to move her, instead of picking her up, use the leash and lure her away. 

I've attached an article from one of my favorite behaviorists that you may find helpful  

Resource Guarding: Treatment and Prevention - The Other End of the Leash


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Since this is very new behavior in addition to what is mentioned above I would also contact your vet. Dogs that dont feel good are easily temperamental and can get cranky.


----------



## diegorost (May 30, 2020)

Tagrenine said:


> Hi Deigo!
> 
> Your puppy is exhibiting a behavior known as resource guarding. This behavior, has a strong genetic component in my experience, and if you think about it logically, is very normal for dogs to exhibit. Unfortunately, we don't want our domestic dogs to guard their food.
> 
> ...


thank you, appreciate taking the time to answer!

Yes I am already trying to get in touch with behaviorists to work on it.

yeah I agree, pinned her down was ultimamentely the one thing I could think as she was up for biting very nastily, the second time, I just went an grabbed her and put her on the playpen as a timeout. *What do you recommend if she gets again on this nasty biting (not playful)? Try to stop with a treat or similar to kind of deviate her attention?*

Somehow after every incident, the next hour she "looks" like she knew she screwed up, I know its sounds weird, but every time this has happened, she is ok for the rest of the day.

I could understand the food side, now growling because I picked her up to move her or laying down next to her to pet her, doesn't any "food" related. That also happened overnight, weird right? Thats something to look at.
Good tip though, lure her to move, instead of moving her myself, the two times she growl it was after walk, *maybe she was just tired? *I mean happens to humans too!

I read about the trading, so I will try that for now and maybe cut the "bones" for now, maybe she gets to attached to them? Its always chew bones, with food she doesn't mind if I put my hand in the bowl (for now anyway).

I'll read that article, thanks again!
Diego


----------



## diegorost (May 30, 2020)

Dunmar said:


> Since this is very new behavior in addition to what is mentioned above I would also contact your vet. Dogs that dont feel good are easily temperamental and can get cranky.


thanks, I will see if I can wait for the 20th, she has her next set of shots scheduled, otherwise will ask for an earlier date.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

diegorost said:


> No extraordinary event happened... She still behaving most of the time but suddenly she is snaping, growling and bitingh.
> 
> She will not accept that I remove bones (particularly bones, any other type of treat, food or piece of dry meat she won't care) from her mouth, she will growl and then bite (hard), yesterday she bite a friend.
> Cannot even think of picking her up and moving her to another spot, she starts growling.
> ...


First, to reassure you: this is probably a training issue and a human issue, not a dog issue. Your dog is being a brat. Have her checked by a vet for physical problems, but the chances are that she's settled into her new home and is taking charge of the humans because she can.

Second: Don't ever pin her to the ground. You will make things a thousand times worse by doing this. Put her in her crate instead. If you don't have a crate, buy one.

For the bones: If she's guarding bones, don't give them. Period. A dog who growls or bites in order to keep a bone hasn't earned the right to have one. I would also note that the fact of fiddling with her food bowl (putting your hand in the bowl) can actually create guarding behaviour, and I would strongly recommend that you stop doing this. All it will achieve is to make her insecure at feeding time, and an insecure dog is more likely to growl or snap. A dog takes about a minute to eat its meal, twice a day. IMHO it should be left alone in peace while doing so.

For the picking up/refusing to move, she's already learned that growling works because you have already backed off. If she's growling in specific places (on the couch, on the bed, etc.), don't allow her to go to those places. Get a dog bed and make this into the only place she is allowed to lie. If she digs her heels in when walking, you need to be very upbeat, change direction, be energetic, walk faster, make walking into a game, etc., and reward her (with a treat from your pocket) when she comes to you. Don't use the treats as lures - they are rewards only.

For the growling when you lie down next to her: I would stop doing this for the time being, since you know it "sets her off". You need to get the behaviour under control first.

It's important to understand why she's doing this. She's doing it because she thinks she calls the shots. This is a training and management failure. She needs to understand that you're in charge, not her, and you will achieve this through training. It sounds as if she has a more assertive personality: this may be what you wanted (if you asked the breeder for an assertive pup), or you may inadvertently have chosen it (if you were allowed to choose your own pup from the litter). In any case, it is what you have. I'd recommend a "nothing in life is free" system, where she gets nothing at all - no petting, no treats, no meal, no access to the couch, the bed or your lap, no toys, etc. - without earning it. Make her sit or lie down first. Have her do a short series of commands (sit-down-sit, or sit-stand-down, etc.) before her meals, and if she comes to you for affection. What you need to do is to change the nature of your relationship with her, so that you are calling the shots and not her.

If she ever growls at you because you want to move her or make her walk, it's important for her to have a consequence. Personally I'd simply pick her up and put her straight into her crate in a very matter-of-fact way. If you're concerned about being bitten, keep a leash on her when she's in the house (but ONLY when you're with her, never when she's alone) and use it to take her to the crate. I dealt with this problem (biting when moved) with my daughter's dog, a toy poodle, and he very quickly stopped the behaviour when he realized he would be dumped into his crate as a result. You have to be calm and firm about it. If you're afraid or tentative, she will escalate the behaviour and move from growling to biting.

At the same time, you can teach her how to trade items for treats. Start with items that she doesn't value: toys, etc. Have her pick up the toy, then give it to you in exchange for a treat. Don't use the treat as a lure; it needs to be a reward, not an incentive. You can gradually work up, over the weeks, to higher-value items, but it's important to have 100% success over a period of time before moving up to the next level.

And keep up with her obedience training, several short sessions per day. Use the commands she learns (sit, down, etc.) as alternative behaviours when she does something you don't like, and use them as tasks to earn affection, food or toys.

To reassure you: this is not an unusual problem with "bossy" or assertive pups, and it's relatively easy to control through training, especially with such a young pup. Best of luck, and let us know how it goes.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Just going to suggest that you print out what Tagrenine has said and discuss it with your wife. Keep it handy to make a to-do list of things to work on with your puppy. I also agree that this is an inherited, genetic issue and it won't go away on it's own. Training is critical. I see you now you say no kids at home, but when you have visitors, especially young ones, this is going to be something you have to be very serious about managing and making sure that your dog is not left unattended with kids around. I'd crate the dog when people are visiting until this is under control.

If you haven't started obedience training with your puppy, I can't emphasize enough how important it is do get serious today. Daily practice and if you can't take a class in person I would find a private trainer to work with outdoors somewhere. This puppy needs a clear understanding that the adults in the home are in charge so that you have a foundation for all the work suggested. It also helps with implementing a training protocol of "Nothing In Life is Free" which you can look up. You've already noticed that the puppy is picking up on your wife's nerves and it's not good for the puppy to get the idea that she has that kind of standing in the home.

I agree 100% with the suggestion of puppy wearing a leash in the house when she is out roaming around. If she is allowed on furniture I would put a stop to that until she has earned the privilege. Stop messing with her food, stop giving her high value chew items. Make sure she doesn't have access to trash and things she can steal. Use baby gates, crate and exercise pen to run a tighter ship and set her up for success. If she needs a chew bone, only give it to her as a reward in her crate and then put it away when she is released. Very important. Teach her to trade and work on de-sensitizing her to some body handling. Be sure she gets plenty of exercise every day and plenty of play and obedience training. Get help from an experienced person. Now is the time to get on top of this.
ETA: Ceegee posted while I was typing. She is a good person to get input from also and I hope gives you some confidence that if you are committed that you can work through this with your puppy. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## diegorost (May 30, 2020)

ceegee said:


> First, to reassure you: this is probably a training issue and a human issue, not a dog issue. Your dog is being a brat. Have her checked by a vet for physical problems, but the chances are that she's settled into her new home and is taking charge of the humans because she can.
> 
> Second: Don't ever pin her to the ground. You will make things a thousand times worse by doing this. Put her in her crate instead. If you don't have a crate, buy one.
> 
> ...


thanks! Yes, for sure its a training problem, its been 15 years since I had dog (puppy), definitely rusty 

The pinning to the ground was the only I could think of, would not repeat, 2nd time I just grabbed her and put her in ther playpen.

I thought of putting her in her crate but I read so much about "not using it as punishment" that only put her on her playpen, may just do it the next time.

Indeed, no more bones for sure and from scratch, too many toys too, so will remove some of them and make her work for them.

There were 3 pups but breeder named her as playful and we saw some of the videos and we'd liked her.

Leash within the house looking to be an option, regularly she sleeps in her crate or in her cooling bed but this one time she fell sleep in a new part of the house (that we just opened)

Thanks again for the tips and I will sure report back, I'm sure it will take some time to correct but hopefully will get there at some point!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

You are teaching this puppy to guard his goodies. I really don't understand why people want to mess with puppies when they eat. Do you want people taking food off your plate? I totally agree with the pinning down a puppy is NEVER a good idea. Even time out for children is a lesson to be learned, they don't know the rules... you must teach them. Do not attempt to negotiate with a puppy. Teach the puppy, set your boundaries and be consistent.
If you look at this from a puppy perspective they begin with solid foods by sharing a bowl with their siblings and it was a free for all but they had to compete with the other puppies. At some point the pups learn to respect personal space and have their own meals. You are forcing this puppy to again compete for his food, why? Put the food down and walk away. When the pup is finished they will walk away, that's when you pick up the bowl.
A good exercise to build trust is to sit in the floor and play with a toy... just one toy. Toss it, when he comes back to bring it to you reward with love and excitement. Take the toy then return it. This way you are not taking anything, you are teaching him how to share. You are rewarding the part you want not correcting the part you don't. But meals and treats, respect the pups privacy. Treats should be earned.... meals should be alone time.


----------



## diegorost (May 30, 2020)

nolefan said:


> Just going to suggest that you print out what Tagrenine has said and discuss it with your wife. Keep it handy to make a to-do list of things to work on with your puppy. I also agree that this is an inherited, genetic issue and it won't go away on it's own. Training is critical. I see you now you say no kids at home, but when you have visitors, especially young ones, this is going to be something you have to be very serious about managing and making sure that your dog is not left unattended with kids around. I'd crate the dog when people are visiting until this is under control.
> 
> If you haven't started obedience training with your puppy, I can't emphasize enough how important it is do get serious today. Daily practice and if you can't take a class in person I would find a private trainer to work with outdoors somewhere. This puppy needs a clear understanding that the adults in the home are in charge so that you have a foundation for all the work suggested. It also helps with implementing a training protocol of "Nothing In Life is Free" which you can look up. You've already noticed that the puppy is picking up on your wife's nerves and it's not good for the puppy to get the idea that she has that kind of standing in the home.
> 
> ...


What puzzled me its how it happened overnight... as you said, it may be genetic.

Yeah we are doing ovedience week to week with a trainer inside the house and outside, so thats on going. And the trainer was very clear that we must practice every day, every chance we get.

You are spot on, I told my wife, cuz I am bad coop and then she goes in and plays good coop, which makes the whole situation pointless.

We'll take all these good suggestions along with some an expert's help and we should be right on track.

thank you!


----------



## diegorost (May 30, 2020)

appreaciate everyone's replies. my wife clearly inexperienced and I'm too rusty and not much more experienced either. She is definitely dominant, whenever I notice it when she plays with other puppies same age, even bigger ones.

*Here is an interesting thought and would love to hear comments..*

About 10 days ago;I bought the Thunerease Diffuse and Thunderease Collar, which releases pheromones like her Mom released when they were born. I read it was good for dogs at night, to calm them, so plug them in. Probably a day or two after I connected it, I started to notice a change in her behaviour. We were having nice walks, she was really cool 100% of the time and after I started to use this thing, walks started to go really bad and the aggressiveness, which did not exist before..

*I could be overthinking this but is it possible, that her first weeks (1-8) were rough and having all these pheromones had the inverse effect?*

Maybe she had to fight too hard for food with the littermates? And all these pheromones, was like a flashback?
btw: we disconnected it yesterday. so will report in a few days

again I could be overthinking it but who knows.
Thanks
Diego


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

diegorost said:


> appreaciate everyone's replies. my wife clearly inexperienced and I'm too rusty and not much more experienced either. She is definitely dominant, whenever I notice it when she plays with other puppies same age, even bigger ones.
> 
> *Here is an interesting thought and would love to hear comments..*
> 
> ...


I do not think the pheromones caused any aggression and her first weeks of life could have been completely normal or not. You can do a lot of things right and still end up with a dog that exhibits some degree of resource guarding.


----------



## diegorost (May 30, 2020)

Tagrenine said:


> I do not think the pheromones caused any aggression and her first weeks of life could have been completely normal or not. You can do a lot of things right and still end up with a dog that exhibits some degree of resource guarding.


well, that makes me feel somehow a bit better hehe


----------



## GoldenBuns (Jul 12, 2020)

I've recently been doing some research in anticipation of my new pup. There's this great article about resource guarding whether it be : food, people, places, or toys. by Kikopup ( Emily Larlham) Resource Guarding Protocol | Dogmantics Dog Training you may find to be a good read.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is a good book. 
Mine - Jean Donaldson


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

diegorost said:


> What puzzled me its how it happened overnight... as you said, it may be genetic.
> 
> Yeah we are doing ovedience week to week with a trainer inside the house and outside, so thats on going. And the trainer was very clear that we must practice every day, every chance we get.
> 
> You are spot on, I told my wife, cuz I am bad coop and then *she goes in and plays good coop*, which makes the whole situation pointless....


I am thinking it probably wasn't overnight but maybe you missed the signs that she had some tendencies. The stage of development is probably what made it seem like a switch flipped. Hormones and becoming more independent and confident probably all related. 

Your wife needs to stop any habits of babytalking this puppy or treating her like a human baby. I am afraid that there are some dogs who see this as a sign of weakness. That doesn't mean that she shouldn't praise for good behavior and love her, but this situation calls for more structure and boundaries. I really urge you to look up "Nothing in Life is Free" and talk to your wife about it. Ex: puppy wants to go outside, before you open the door you tell her to 'sit' and the door opens when she complies. At meal time, puppy is placed in a down/stay and watches while you fix bowl. You work up to being able to place the bowl in front of her and she doesn't move to eat until you release her. Puppy comes up with a toy or nudges for petting, the dog doesn't get attention until she's done something to 'earn' it like lay down or sit. These steps will help your puppy develop some respect for your wife as being the one in charge.

It's hard when the puppy is so darn cute and you just want to shower her with affection and play and have fun. Unfortunately some personality types need more assertive leadership and structure from their owners and it's just going to take more conscious effort to build her into the dog you dreamed of. Have you discussed any of this with the breeder? I suspect that if the breeder was honest with you, it would turn out that one of the parents of your girl doesn't have the storybook, easy-going, people-pleasing Golden temperament that you automatically assume Goldens have.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I agree with nolefan... like any relationship it's up to you to change to get a different response from anyone. The pup is responding to you, want different behaviors it's up to you to do something different. Teach new behaviors. At 3 months and again around 10 months these guys find their new found energy levels, it's a growth spurt / transition point. 
kikopup has some fun (free) youtube videos on different fun behaviors you can teach. Enjoy your growing & maturing puppy. Even people babies begin to crawl / walk & start school. Puppies just do it faster.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Everyone is giving you really good advice. I have a 12 week old puppy. He is perfect in every way, but he is a perfect Golden. I have two older Golden's so I knew exactly what I was getting into. When we brought him home I noticed that around the third day home he started getting whatever toy he wanted and running away from us with it. He would go lay under a table, under a bed. He felt like he needed to protect his toy from the older dogs, or us?? (I think he was just being ornery honestly) Maybe it was a carryover behavior from being in a litter? He is really the first puppy I've had that I noticed this behavior in. I immediately started giving him a few minutes to settle in to his comfy spot and then taking a higher value item and coaxing him out of hiding to come to me. Once he was out and had exchanged his beloved toy for what I had I let him keep both toys next to him. I would quietly sit and occasionally pet him. I would have my oldest, most behaved dog, sit with a toy a few feet from him. I had to teach him that none of us, human or dog, were going to take his toys. This wasn't a problem behavior I just wanted to make sure I stopped it and it didn't become one. If you are going to have three Golden's you need them to all be well behaved. 

Your puppy probably showed some signs early on that were overlooked. When they are so little and cute we don't all think hmmmm that could be a problem later on. My little guy also goes crazy over meal time so I am having him sit while I put the bowl down. I then say "okay" and he gets to eat it up. I don't mess with him while he eats but he eats next to my oldest Golden and they learn to not touch each others bowls. (My oldest Golden has allergies so he can't eat the puppies food) 

This entire dominance theory in training blows my mind. What you want to do is build CONFIDENCE. Confidence in you, in their surroundings, that they are safe. In my opinion a confident dog is great dog. My little guy is 12 weeks and the way I look at it is that it's completely my job to teach him everything that I expect. We work on sit, down, leave it, leash work, and retrieving 3 times a day for a few minutes on each thing. I'm teaching him to not just run through a door. I'm not going to lie he completely bites my hands but we are working on that and I expect that to take a while. I'm also doing many things to bring out his natural prey drive so I'm willing to deal with a bit of it right now.

I have the benefit of knowing my puppy came from an amazing breeder and amazing dogs. He is absolutely perfect to me. I know he was well socialized and given amazing care his first 8 weeks. I just thought it may help to know that every puppy may have a behavior or two that need work. The important part is that you take your time, remain patient and consistent and work through them. 

I personally wouldn't be using any special products to help calm or train him at this age. It's just time spent and consistency. I start puppy class tomorrow and am wondering how my little ray of sunshine is going to behave around a group of other puppies. He sure does give my big dogs a hard time


----------



## diegorost (May 30, 2020)

GoldenBuns said:


> I've recently been doing some research in anticipation of my new pup. There's this great article about resource guarding whether it be : food, people, places, or toys. by Kikopup ( Emily Larlham) Resource Guarding Protocol | Dogmantics Dog Training you may find to be a good read.


thank you! very interesting!


----------



## diegorost (May 30, 2020)

mylissyk said:


> This is a good book.
> Mine - Jean Donaldson


thank you, I will take a look at it!


----------



## diegorost (May 30, 2020)

nolefan said:


> I am thinking it probably wasn't overnight but maybe you missed the signs that she had some tendencies. The stage of development is probably what made it seem like a switch flipped. Hormones and becoming more independent and confident probably all related.
> 
> Your wife needs to stop any habits of babytalking this puppy or treating her like a human baby. I am afraid that there are some dogs who see this as a sign of weakness. That doesn't mean that she shouldn't praise for good behavior and love her, but this situation calls for more structure and boundaries. I really urge you to look up "Nothing in Life is Free" and talk to your wife about it. Ex: puppy wants to go outside, before you open the door you tell her to 'sit' and the door opens when she complies. At meal time, puppy is placed in a down/stay and watches while you fix bowl. You work up to being able to place the bowl in front of her and she doesn't move to eat until you release her. Puppy comes up with a toy or nudges for petting, the dog doesn't get attention until she's done something to 'earn' it like lay down or sit. These steps will help your puppy develop some respect for your wife as being the one in charge.
> 
> It's hard when the puppy is so darn cute and you just want to shower her with affection and play and have fun. Unfortunately some personality types need more assertive leadership and structure from their owners and it's just going to take more conscious effort to build her into the dog you dreamed of. Have you discussed any of this with the breeder? I suspect that if the breeder was honest with you, it would turn out that one of the parents of your girl doesn't have the storybook, easy-going, people-pleasing Golden temperament that you automatically assume Goldens have.


yeah I have been reading more and more and certainly, it a mix of us mising, she growing, hormones, etc.

Rergarding my wife, DEFINITELY, I had to talk to her and we are now in agreement.

I also took the advice that someone said to be more direct, without fear or doubt else dog will detect, I think she definitely detected that in the past few days.

The nothing is free, I completely changed my approach, even for her bowl of food, i am making her sit, stay and not barking, then and only then she gets her food. Also, I have been trying giving her a small chew bone and trying to call her away and maybe offer instead and she has been picking up real quickly, she understand that maybe better things happen if she doesnt get too fixated with the bone (the article shared by CeeGee was spot on!!!)

i think in just 4 days, I can't say we turned it around but only by changing the way we are with her, she picked up right away that things will have to work differently in order for this to work.

btw, I can tell she has a dominant, assertive personality, there are a few labs/golden doodle pups (same age 12-13 weeks) in the building and she tries to dominate them.

For a Golden she is quite independent but you know its funny, as soon as we changed how we approach her, she is much more towards letting us pet her and even looking for us if shes alone. Maybe we were giving her "too much attention"?. I dont know but things have certainly improved these last few days? I dont know but certainly appreciate all the tips

thanks!


----------



## diegorost (May 30, 2020)

thanks everyone once again! all these insights and comes have been really good and I can see some improvement in just 4 days and looking forward to keep working with her.

As I mentioned to nolefan, I think she was trying to "dominate us" in a way. As soon we switched few things and she noticing she has to earn stuff, even toys, her attitude completely changed. even becoming more affectionate.

I am still going to look for a behaviorist but I am already super happy of how things progressed in just a few days.

Once again, I am truly grateful of everyone here!

Best
Diego


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

diegorost said:


> ...
> 
> I am still going to look for a behaviorist but I am already super happy of how things progressed in just a few days.
> Best
> Diego


This is just the best news. Nothing makes the people on this forum happier than when a puppy owner comes here looking for help and then is actually willing to take the advice and sees improvement. Your girl will be a long range project, a lot of work the first year or two but your reward will be your dream dog for hopefully the next 10-12 years. Keep up the good work and thank heaven your wife is on the same page!!!


----------

